# Necronomicon "Book Of The Dead" tutorial part 2



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Here it is guys, Part two of the Necronomicon "Book Of The Dead" build. If you missed part one don't worry, it is pinned to the top of the comments


----------

